# Craigslist addiction



## animalgirl12 (Dec 12, 2012)

I just want to know if there any other people that have my addiction to Craigslist? It is sooo hard to stay away when you see those sweet goats you think you have to have!! The plus side to looking on there is that I have gotten amazing deals that other wise I could not afford and I have made some really good friend with people who are also animal crazy like I am!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I have found all my goats on CL ...and my livingroom furniture, and my stove, and my stand mixer, and my son's dressers....lol...yeah....good ol' CL!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I have only found one thing on Craiglist and it was Dru my reg experimental. I look all the time though. I have been more able to resist impulse goat buys since mine were so sick with cocci, I want to be very careful what I bring onto my place now.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yep, I've got it too. I've gotten all my livestock through CL. I look every day


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

My mom loves CL . She looks through it every day several times a day. Lol. To be fair we have gotten some good deals on farming equipment off there and I've had good luck selling things on there . 

I've never gotten animals off there.. Just not quite my style I guess. I go to Facebook for that!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Guilty! I buy EVERYTHING there.


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

CL is part of my morning routine.


----------



## animalgirl12 (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes it is my daily routine too!! I don't want to miss anything!! 
I need to join some Facebook groups my friend has gotten a lot of good deals on there! She got a free female potbelly pig.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

That's where I am headed next!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have to admit to being a CL user...I've found amazing stuff!!! I also check goodwill outlet periodically...


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

All the time


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Now that you mention it I need to go check some thing


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

This is such a "throw away" society....you can get really nice stuff that you may not be able to have afforded if you bought it from the store. People just want the latest/greatest...I buy my dressers and desks from CL. I specifically look for antiques that need some work. I refinish them and WaLa!! They look beautiful and they're solid wood and dove tailed 

My stand mixer is a Sunbeam...I got it for 40.00 with 3 sets of attachments. The woman had used it 4 times and said she just didn't use it enough to keep it. :shrug:

I got a 300 dollar bird cage for 75.00....nothing broken,no rust...looked new...

I think with CL you just have to be constantly looking and assess quality a few different ways. Like pictures, notice the surroundings...do they look well kept? That plays a big part in it....


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

^ That's so true! 

We see things on there all the time people clearly spent a lot on and are getting rid of it for nothing. Just the other day I saw a beautiful two stall horse barn. It already had all the bells and whistles. It was only a year old and the people were selling it for less than half of what those cost new! I was so tempted to get to get it for the goaties.. I just didn't want to deal with shipping something that big!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

People in my area want too much for their stuff generally. I see stuff on craigslist that isn't much less than buying it new, but it is almost ready for the trash. I wanted to get my daughter a used basketball goal, I saw no reason to buy a brand new goal that isn't something that needs to be new. The ones in the stores were like 150 brand new for the goal and stand and 60 for just the backboard and goal. On craigslist the only one that wasn't completely worn out they wanted 150 for, well that is the same price as the store!!!! The others looked like they were beat up and worn and broken... They still wanted like 75 for them... we ended up getting a new one with just the backboard and goal. 
I have furniture and stuff so that kind of thing I never need, so I never look. 
The animals on craigslist here are really hit and miss, some of them are really nice animals and good deals and some are really nice animals and very expensive. Some are sick and poor animals and they are cheap but I don't want to bring them here.
I still look at craigslist very often, almost daily. I like a lot of things about it, I like that there are typically pictures, which there almost never are in a newspaper. At least it give you a visual idea of what is for offer.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm lucky enough to have a goodwill outlet fairly nearby...and you wouldn't believe what you can get there for almost nothing!!! I buy my farm jeans there plus almost everything else


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks guys......I was weaning myself from CL and had to go look once I saw this thread. There goes 20 minutes. Lol


----------



## Off Our Rocker Ranch (Jun 23, 2013)

Would take a 12 step plan to get me off of Craig's list, Freecycle, and our Habitat for Humanity "ReStore". 
Recently got 15 sheets of 2ft wide x 10ft long fiberglass roofing panels for $20. Just before that I got 160 ft of white rain gutter complete with hangers, end caps and down spouts for $20.00. Come on warm weather....I see a 30 ft loafing shed complete w/ rain gutters! Repurposing is so rewarding.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Oh yeah, gotta love the Restore 


Off our rocker - where are you located?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Now I got my daughter a BRAND NEW nice aluminum baseball bat still in the plastic at the RESTORE for $5. 
I am not crazy about our Goodwill I went in there one day to look around and had to leave the place smelled so bad like dirty clothes. There are a lot of consignment shops in my area that are pretty decent place for my daughter to find jeans, but I never find anything for myself there.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

You just reminded me that I have to go search now lol


----------



## itscrazyaroundhere (Nov 23, 2013)

Im guilty! I look on craigslist every day! I have adopted all of my goats through craigslist


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I have found three of my five goats on CL, and I also sold two of my kids through CL. That's where I will start advertising soon for kidding reservations.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I've been bummed....around here there are no new kids advertised yet  I don't need any...lol...just wanna look at em


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Are you kidding???! I've been racking my brain trying to come up with alternative ways to roof and do siding so I can afford more animal shelter!!! I've got to get me to a housing for humanity place!!!!


----------



## Off Our Rocker Ranch (Jun 23, 2013)

Gonna show (as my wife calls it) my hillbilly side here. Cheapest idea I've had for siding for loafing sheds is used privacy fence panels. They are usually 6 ft tall and 8 ft long and already put together as a wall. I build an open pole shed, then use the fence panels to close it in. Extra fence boards can be cleaned of nails and then run thru table saw to make batts to cover the gaps between the pickets to make it draft free. Ive got a standing order with a local fence company to buy any wooden fence they replace. I recently got ten 8 ft sections and they charged me $50 for them. Again, repurposing is hoot for me.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Repurposing is GrEAT!!! I try to do it as much as possible! And as cheaply as possible!


----------



## animalgirl12 (Dec 12, 2012)

I tried weaning my self off of it but I could not do it!! Its just to accessible!!
I LOVE Restore!! I got a super nice rabbit cage for $20.


----------



## LiptrapLivestock (Oct 16, 2013)

I have bought tons of animals and sold plenty on CL. I love it, check it everyday

Caleb, Liptrap Livestock


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

I've been using CL to advertise reservations and it's actually done me a lot of good! I have people out the yin yang asking for wethers and some for does. At this point though I have more people asking than I even might have goats for. But we'll see..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's great! I think last year I had a hard time selling my one last doeling cause they weren't born until May...this year they are due in March...well, I hope!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks to the OP I am starting the new year with 3 new goats! :fireworks:

I have 10 Nigerians in my herd and today I picked up a bred Toggenburg doe, a toggenburg buckling and a Lamancha doeling. I am not fond of the "no ear" business, but my 3 year old fell in love with her. How can you say no to "but mommy I LOVE HER!"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh your gonna love the LaMancha!  they have THE BEST temperaments!  soo sweet


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Oh your gonna love the LaMancha!  they have THE BEST temperaments!  soo sweet


 She is really cute and quite colorful, and makes the sweetest meh sound. Her pedigree looks nice as well and her mom was giving 1.5 gallons. I'll get some pics tomorrow, we got home in the dark


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Can't wait to see pics!  
Awe  she sounds so cute! 

You planning on showing her? I'd love to see her in person some day 

And your Toggs too  they are such a pretty breed too


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I want a lamancha but can't find one in my area


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

I definitely have that addiction!! I have 13 in my herd right now and I say that I will just get on Craigslist and look around and then I see a couple of goats and have to force myself to look away! Lol!


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Well now I'm up to 13 with 4 does bred


----------



## animalgirl12 (Dec 12, 2012)

This thread is turning out awesome!! I want to hear more about what people have bought on CL!! I am having a little trouble finding what I want on craigslist right now but I hope when kidding season is in full swing there will be a lot more goats I can bring home! LOL


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

All of my goats and sheep are from CL. All 9 of my goats and 2 sheep, and even my chickens, coup and kennel are from there. Now I have some on CL to sell. Looking for another kennel for kids to play, as well as pallets so I can make goat shelters with;-)


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I advertise a lot on CL, but I don't buy livestock on it. In my area, a lot of the goats are not something I would want to bring home to my herd, mostly people who have goats but little experience/knowledge with them. Sell high priced for poor quality or sickly animals. Or people who mix up reg papers or sell an animal as a purebred whatever that looks more like something else.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

We have a lot of those here too. So many people have goats that look copper deficient or too thin. There are a few though that sell really nice animals decent. I got my polled nubian (no papers of course) for 50.00. The woman was retiring from having her homestead goats and was selling the last few babies off.She also gave me the book "Goats Produce Too" and a whole jar of herbal wormer, along with the rest of her minerals she had.

You really have to search, though. Especially if you want papers.


----------



## Off Our Rocker Ranch (Jun 23, 2013)

We just picked up six 16 ft x 40 in hog panels for $10 each. Tall enough and small enough holes in the lower part to use for birthing pens. Gotta keep your eye out, but the bargains are out there.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

I found 3 of my does on CL and located my BIG appaloosa threw a CL add. 
I also got 4-100 gallon Rubbermaid water troughs


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

And am currently searching for a new stove as ours burned out


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

5 of my 13 are bred!!  it's exciting isn't it! All of my herd have come from Craigslist! Some are ADGA registered and others aren't.


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

I've almost glad Craigslist doesn't serve our area...I'd be so deep in it from hubby's disapproving scowl... "You brought another goat/kennel/chicken/goat jungle gym/pile of fencing home?!"

Yep. Safer.


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

Craigslist is evil I can't stop searching it for a milk cow. And as soon as brown swiss gets posted I won't be able to say no


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

We have kijiji up here and it sufe is addicting! That is how we found our 4 does


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

Yeah CL is addictive I keep looking on it for more goats even though I already have 24 I think the last 5 I bought were a real good deal and I couldn't leave them


----------



## chloes (Feb 14, 2014)

every single goat i own cam off CL! And the house i live in too!!:wink:


----------



## aceofspades (Dec 26, 2012)

My original milk goat stock came from CL I still have most of them and and many of there kids.

My new truck came from CL

My BiG kid friendly appaloosa came from CL








And soon to be milk cow will likely come from CL


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I have bought and sold a ton of things on CL, including my 4runner which I LOVE, and my new 3 piece cherry wood dresser set, which I also totally love. 

I bought a couple stall mats last year, which have now got me associated with a theft case, and I might possibly (unknowingly) be in possession of stolen goods  I just talked to the sheriff last night, and was warned that I may have to give them back to the original owners who they may be stolen from (the person I bought them from did the possible stealing), dang it.


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

I do some buying and selling through craigslist. I am always ultra careful, I never meet anyone at my home. I guess I am just too paranoid for that! A public place like Tractor Supply works great for that.


----------



## GoatGirlInTraining (Mar 26, 2017)

i love cl!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I love buying from CL but am not enjoying selling on there anymore. I get scammers 24/7 "looking" into buying one of my goats it drives me crazy!!!!! But I definitely love buying from there!


----------

